# Torrington Pedals



## Pedals Past (Aug 7, 2022)

no speed nuts ….. has threaded pedal block shafts these are 20” or tricycle pedals nos little shelf rust on axle hub  cover very hard to find without speed nuts $10 usps shipping 48 usa 24 hour payment requirement ff/pp


----------



## JRE (Aug 23, 2022)

$20


----------



## Pedals Past (Aug 23, 2022)

sorrt nd


----------



## 123totalpack (Sep 5, 2022)

30


----------



## Pedals Past (Sep 5, 2022)

ND


----------

